# Tile and grout in shower drain



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a call to clear a shower drain, as posted the tile guy didn't cover the drain and just about completely filled the trap with grout. It's all hardened now as my snake won't penetrate it. ( I don't do much snaking anyhow, it's not a large part of our business) 

What can I do to fix this without putting in a new trap? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Replace it, then bill the tile guy!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

hammerdrill it (might work), or turn the water off to the valve


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Muriatic acid and a snake will do it also, but be careful, be veryyyy careful!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My option to them would be.....I cut the trap out if the cable doesn't work or they can call sombody else.....No chemicals for this cowboy.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont like chemicals either. But once we had the same situation in a concrete slab. No other choice there!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If you are using a chemical "hot" enough to dissolve tile grout. There is going to be MAJOR heat created. 

I think it will melt the pvc.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sizzle works. I've used it on more than one occasion on grout in traps.

I'm not a proponent of chemicals, but in this case I use it.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will get it. Any reaction to cast iron/no hubs?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

voltatab said:


> Thanks guys, I will get it. Any reaction to cast iron/no hubs?


It comes with a PH test kit. My advice is to use it, make sure you get as much water as you can out before use.

With my experience, no damage.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we have used a piece of 3/8 all thread before. You just have to becareful not to penetrate the trap. and use a wet vac to suck it out


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i like chemicals. but i wouldn't waste them on the drains unless the donuts are at the door. then it's time to share. i have used my rotary hammer in hammer mode. it will chip the grout right out. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

To state the obvious, the sizzle will also eff up the grout you want to keep. 

Also, watch the fumes. They can discolor some finishes.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll try my rotary first, then acid.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try my rotary first, then acid.


last restort...... a bomb:laughing:


----------



## holman23 (Feb 16, 2010)

calci-solve or clobber does work well also with no damage


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:laughing:



breid1903 said:


> i like chemicals. but i wouldn't waste them on the drains unless the donuts are at the door. then it's time to share. i have used my rotary hammer in hammer mode. it will chip the grout right out. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Bill said:


> Muriatic acid and a snake will do it also, but be careful, be veryyyy careful!


 Once the muriatic works for a while..breaking it up is easier and the blockage will move out....sometimes a bit time consuming but Ive had success several times this way.


----------

